# Water, is 10 liters a day too much?



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I drink about 10 liters of water everyday, my wife keeps telling me it's far too much. But it has helped me lose over 30kg, and from 25% bodyfat to about %5


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

5% ?

Wind up ?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

**** mate u must need the can bout 30 times a day lol,i drink 3 litres a day and **** non stop.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I usually sit around the 4ltr mark


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

:laugh:



steviethe spark said:


> **** mate u must need the can bout 30 times a day lol,i drink 3 litres a day and **** non stop.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes too much.

If active/working out, 3-5litres will suffice.

As they say any substance is toxic at some dosage.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

miggs said:


> I drink about 10 liters of water everyday, my wife keeps telling me it's far too much. But it has helped me lose over 30kg, and from 25% bodyfat to about %5


You do know mate too much water can kill you


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

miggs said:


> I drink about 10 liters of water everyday, my wife keeps telling me it's far too much. But it has helped me lose over 30kg, and from 25% bodyfat to about %5


That's a **** load of weight well done, any pictures of your transformation?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just had a look at the profile. 30kg is a sh!t load of weight to lose, well done


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just looked at your profile well done you look in very good condition


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Leading into my show I went upto 7litres and that was a fkin ball ache, so god knows how you manage 10 lol


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

No wind up, always ****ing thou


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually average around 5-6. Normally always have a bottle infront of me at work that i'll sip on and refil constantly.

During the summer when I was in London doing some modules and sat on the train in 30 degree heat and then finished with some cardio in the early evening I think I just tipped around 10litres.

As mentioned too much can kill you from over-hydration. Though afaik the best way to guage is by the colour of your urine. Dark yellow and you're de-hydrated, it *should* be a pale straw colour for optimal hydration, clear would suggest over hydration and you may be robbing your body of vitamins and minerals by flushing them out.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

wow wow wow 10 L a day, I'm speechless


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I have seen the before and after pics on your profile, great transformation well done Sir


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

U all very kind thank u


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

For the average man i would say 10 litres is a bit to much but it depends what your doing.. If your doing hard physical labour all day 3-4 litres is fine as your body will need the replacement of fluids. Hot weather you add in another litre or two. I have a mate who was in Afghanastan for a while, 120lbs of gear in 100 degree temps he said some of the lads would drink 8 litres of water just to stay alive lol. All depends on what your doing, how hot it is.. what your burning daily etc


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

If you are hydrated then you should be ok, if you are not hydrated and you need that much water, then thats what you have to do.

I drink a lot more than most people, although i dont know how many litres specifically, im sure it is quite high, probably around 10 litres, if not more.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Absolutely far too much. You're probably losing a lot of electrolytes as a result and putting your kidney's under a fair bit of strain.

Contrary to all the bull you read - drink when you're thirsty. The body is pretty intelligent like that.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I put more salt on my chips than you will have in your whole body


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

bayman said:


> drink when you're thirsty


If you get thirsy your already dehydrated


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I just make sure my peepee is clear, if theres any colour I know to drink some more. This usually puts me at the 4ltr mark.


----------



## Umry (Jun 17, 2010)

Bit off topic but what was your diet like ? How long did it take you ?  Looking great in your pics mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

How tall are you mate cos in your beginning picture unless your way over 6ft 2 theres no way you weigh 115 kg seriously !!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Drinking too much water can put stress on your heart, also.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Wasp said:


> I just make sure my peepee is clear, if theres any colour I know to drink some more. This usually puts me at the 4ltr mark.


supps can have an effect on that


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I'd say whatever your doing seems to working mate so stick with it. Would be interested to see what your diet and training look like in addition to you 10 litres a day as thats an awesome physique you have (but not in a gay way  ).


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I am 6ft1 and the before picture I was between 115 to 118kg, 40 inch waist, now 32. Diet used to be really crap, before missed breakfast and ate nearly a loaf of bread for lunch with cheese etc... Loads of sweets and crap.. Now 2 breakfasts, 2 lunches, and 2 diners, of course they r spread out every 2-3 hours. And a hell of lot of water... Old school..


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol, my training is super at the mo,.. And I am going to do my first course very soon...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

miggs said:


> I am 6ft1 and the before picture I was between 115 to 118kg, 40 inch waist, now 32. Diet used to be really crap, before missed breakfast and ate nearly a loaf of bread for lunch with cheese etc... Loads of sweets and crap.. Now 2 breakfasts, 2 lunches, and 2 diners, of course they r spread out every 2-3 hours. And a hell of lot of water... Old school..


Well mate i would never have put you at that weight in your starter picture, you look more like 95 is kilo to be fair, well done anyway matey !!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Well mate i would never have put you at that weight in your starter picture, you look more like 95 is kilo to be fair, well done anyway matey !!!


Yeah I thought this as well flinty must be his height


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Yeah I thought this as well flinty must be his height


Well mate even at 6 ft 1 he carrying 118 kg really well there IMO ... im 5 ft 10 and weigh 108 kg and thers no way i carry it off that well. unless i got more muscle pmsl !!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I used to play rugby at prop and u have to be.at very least 110kg now days,

right now I am bulking up 5000 calories daily 5g of creatine 5x a day mixed in warm water and weigh 91kg


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Well mate even at 6 ft 1 he carrying 118 kg really well there IMO ... im 5 ft 10 and weigh 108 kg and thers no way i carry it off that well. unless i got more muscle pmsl !!!


Strange flinty I am 5 ft 10 and weigh 108 kg also.........................spooky


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Syko said:


> If you get thirsy your already dehydrated


One of the oldest myths there is.


----------

